# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الحياء الحياء .. أين نحن من الحياء

## أبو مسلم خالد المصري

الحياء الحياء .. أين نحن من الحياء (1) 

1ـ قال أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أَبِي الْحَوَارِيِّ ،قال مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ :  قَالَ الْفُضَيْلُ بن العياض : " لَوْ خُيِّرْتُ بَيْنَ أَنْ أُبْعَثَ فَأَدْخَلُ الْجَنَّةَ وَبَيْنَ أَنْ لا أُبْعَثَ ، لا اخْتَرْتُ أَنْ لا أُبْعَثَ " ، قُلْتُ لِمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ : هَذَا مِنَ الْحَيَاءِ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ! هَذَا مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْحَيَاءِ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ .


2ـ قال الشاعر:
" يَا كَاتِمَ السِّرِّ وَمُخْفِيهِ                   أَيْنَ مِنَ اللَّهِ تُوَارِيهِ 
بَارَزْتَ بِالْعِصْيَانِ رَبَّ الْعُلَى               وَأَنْتَ مِنْ جَارِكَ تُخْفِيهِ " .


3ـ عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ , قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " الْحَيَاءُ خَيْرٌ كُلُّهُ " . فَقُلْتُ : إِنَّ مِنْهُ ضَعْفًا ، وَإِنَّ مِنْهُ لَعَجْزًا ، فَقَالَ : " أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَتَجِيءُ بِالْمَعَارِيضِ ! لا أُحَدِّثُكَ بِحَدِيثٍ مَا عَرَفْتُكَ " ، فَقَالُوا : يَا أَبَا نُجَيْدٍ ، إِنَّهُ طَيِّبُ الْهَوَى ، وَإِنَّهُ وَإِنَّهُ ، فَلَمْ يَزَالُوا بِهِ حَتَّى سَكَنَ .
قال محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم: ( إِنَّ مِنْهُ ضَعْفًا ، وَإِنَّ مِنْهُ لَعَجْزًا )  معناه أنه قد يستحيي أن يواجه بالحق من تستحييه، فيدع أمره بمعروف ونهيه عن منكر...


3ـ وَكَانَ يَحْيَى بْنُ مُعَاذٍ يَقُولُ: سُبْحَانَ مَنْ يُذْنِبُ عَبْدُهُ وَيَسْتَحْيِي هُوَ.


4ـ كلمه (جنس) باللغة العربية والأجنبية أصبحت اليوم سائغة ولا حياء فيها ومنتشرة اليوم في المجتمع ، ولا حياء يوجد عند قولها بل ويتبجحون بها على خلاف الماضي ...


عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: جَاءَتْ فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ تُبَايِعُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَخَذَ عَلَيْهَا { أَنْ لَا يُشْرِكْنَ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَسْرِقْنَ وَلَا يَزْنِينَ } الْآيَةَ قَالَتْ: فَوَضَعَتْ يَدَهَا عَلَى رَأْسِهَا حَيَاءً، فَأَعْجَبَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا رَأَى مِنْهَا فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: أَقِرِّي أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا بَايَعَنَا إِلَّا عَلَى هَذَا قَالَتْ: فَنَعَمْ إِذًا فَبَايَعَهَا بِالْآيَةِ ".


5ـ  قَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى الأشعري رضي الله عنه : " إِنِّي لأَغْتَسِلُ فِي الْبَيْتِ الْمُظْلِمِ فَمَا أُقِيمُ صُلْبِي حَتَّى آخُذَ ثَوْبِي حَيَاءً مِنْ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " .


6ـ قال الحسين بن محمد بن خسرو : جاء أبو بكر بن ميمون فدق الباب على الحميدي وظن أنه أذن له فدخل فوجده مكشوف الفخذ فبكى الحميدي وقال: والله لقد نظرت إلى موضع لم ينظره أحد منذ عقلت.

----------


## أبو مسلم خالد المصري

الحياء الحياء .. أين نحن من الحياء (2) 

1ـ قال الشاعر: 
لا خير في حُسنِ الفتاة وعلمها *** إن كان في غير الصلاح رضاؤها
فجمالها وَقْفٌ عليها إنما *** للناس منها دينها وحياؤها.
2ـ قال بعض الحكماء:
من عمل في السر عملاً يستحي منه في العلانية فليس لنفسه عنده قدرٌ.
3ـ قال الراغب الأصفهاني ـ رحمه الله ـ :
( حقُّ الإنسان إذا همَّ بقبيح أن يتصور أحدا من نفسه حتى كأنه يراه ، فالإنسان يستحي ممن يكبر في نفسه ، ولذلك لا يستحي من الحيوان ، ولا من الأطفال ، ولا من الذين لا يميزون ...).
4ـ قال بعض الصحابة: ( إِنَّ مَعَكُمْ مَنْ لَا يُفَارِقُكُمْ ، فَاسْتَحْيُوا منهم وَأَكْرِمُوهُمْ ).
5ـ قال بعض الصحابة: ( أحي حياءك بمجالسة من يستحى منه ).
6ـ ( لو جلس عند قوم يأكلون طعاماً ، وسألوه أن يأكل معهم ، وعلم أنّ ذلك لمجرّد حيائهم ، لا يجوز له أكله من طعامهم ). الموسوعة الفقهية.
7ـ (من فَرَطَ عليه الحياء حتى منعه من الحق , فقد ترك الحياء من الخالق , واستحيا من الخلق ) .
8ـ ليس للحياء موضع إذا ضل الناس أو انتفش الباطل...
9ـ ﻋﻦ أﺑﻲ ﺳﻌﯿﺪ اﻟﺨﺪري -رﺿﻲ اﷲ ﻋﻨﻪ-: ﻋﻦ اﻟﱠﻨﺒ ﱢﻲ -ﺻﱠﻠﻰ اﷲ ﻋﻠﯿﻪ وﺳﱠﻠﻢ- ﻗﺎل: «ﻻ ﻳﻤﻨﻌ ﱠﻦ رﺟًﻠﺎ ?ﯿﺒﺔ اﻟﱠﻨﺎس أن ﻳﻘﻮل ﺑﺤ ﱢﻖ إذا رآه أو ﺷﮫﺪه أو ﺳﻤﻌﻪ».

----------


## أبو مسلم خالد المصري

الحياء الحياء .. أين نحن من الحياء (3) 

1ـ قال أبو عُثْمَانَ الزَّاهِدَ : " سَرَائِرَكُمْ سَرَائِرَكُمْ ، فَإِنَّ الْمُطَّلِعَ عَلَى السَّرَائِرِ يُرَاقِبُكُمْ " .
2ـ وقال رجل " للجنيد " : بم أستعين على غض البصر ؟ فقال : " بِعلمك أن نظرَ الناظر إليكَ أسبق من نظركَ إلى المنظور إليه " . 
3ـ استوصى رجل بعض السلف فقال: أوصيك بحفظ نفسك من نفسك.
4ـ قال بشر بن الحارث: لا تجد حلاوة العبادة حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات حائطا من حديد. 
5ـ قال الشاعر:
فسري كإعلاني وتلك خليقتي **** وظُلمة لَيلِي مِثل ضَوء نَهاري.
6ـ وكان أحد الزهاد يقول: ياويحي عاملتُ الناس بالأمانة وعاملتُ ربي بالخيانة فليتني عكست ... ثم يبكي..

----------


## أبو مسلم خالد المصري

*((إخواني الكرام: لنرحل إلى الدار الآخرة ونحن في الحياة الدنيا))
(لنتعاون على البكاء من خشية الله)
الحلقة الأخيرة من ((الحياء الحياء .. أين نحن من الحياء (4) ...

1ـ قال معاوية بن قرّة:" من يدلني على رجل يبكي بالليل ويبتسم في النهار "، أي: أن ذلك لقليل. 
2ـ عن سمرة بن جندب قال: من سره أن يعلم ما له عند الله فلينظر ما لله عنده ، ومن سره أن يعلم مكان الشيطان منه فلينظره عند عمل السر...
3ـ قَالَ بِشْرُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ : " لا يَجِدُ حَلاوَةَ الآخِرَةِ رَجُلٌ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ النَّاسُ " .
4ـ قَالَ ابْنُ السَّمَّاكِ : " وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَمْهَلَكُمْ حَتَّى كَأَنَّهُ أَهْمَلَكُمْ " .
5ـ وقال بعضهم ذنوب الخلوات تؤدي إلى الإنتكاسات وطاعة الخلوات طريق للثبات حتى الممات) .*

----------

